# New Labels - what do you think



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 6, 2010)

So i have been tinkering around with some labels - wanted to stick them out here and see what you all thought.

Strawberry Label







Lake House Winery label - basically changing the name, abv, etc for other wines.






Christmas Apple Spice Label


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Oct 6, 2010)

Very nice. The strawberry wine label I like alot.


----------



## robie (Oct 6, 2010)

Those are very nice!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 6, 2010)

Those labels are outstanding. My favorate is the xmas one.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 6, 2010)

For some reason I can't see the labels


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 6, 2010)

mxsteve625 said:


> For some reason I can't see the labels



You can go to my album - My Labels.

It is the first three labels.


----------



## PPBart (Oct 6, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> You can go to my album - My Labels.
> 
> It is the first three labels.




Very nice. What software do you use for label creation? I'm not very talented and keep my labels pretty simple, but would like to improve(!)


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 6, 2010)

I use the Avery Label Software for the Layout/template adding the text in. I use Gimp for the image creation/editing.


----------

